# Forza 3 Drifting



## dew1911

Alright folks,

Drifting has never been a major interest of mine, much more fun to get the car round the track quickly rarther than stylishly, but as seen as Turn10 put a lot Drift relating stuff into the game I thought I should give it a go anyway. A quick browse of the AH landed me a Drift Prepared Silvia S15 for 6,000cr, No bhp increase but most of the supension and handling parts done...


















Now, it's damn hard :lol: I can use the Handbrake to get the tail out, And can usually get up to about 1k points but it doesn't feel like proper drifting to me, it's simply a controlled slide :lol:

Any tips to get it drifting properly, I thought the S15 would be a nice starting point! If there's any easier car to start I'd be glad to hear!

Thanks,
David.


----------



## Lloyd71

Try James' S15 setup, it's got 900bhp so it's got enough power to control long slides by jamming the throttle on and shorter ones (or tighter bends) by feathering the throttle. It's more difficult to drift lower powered cars!


----------



## Guest

Have you got stability management off? I tried to drift with it on


----------



## Auto Finesse

Lloyd71 said:


> Try James' S15 setup, it's got 900bhp so it's got enough power to control long slides by jamming the throttle on and shorter ones (or tighter bends) by feathering the throttle. It's more difficult to drift lower powered cars!


Thanks :thumb: liking my drift set up now ay :driver: i have aload more on there now 2010 skyline, turino, etc etc, but nothing beats a Silvia,

Whos up for a drift night? tonight around 8


----------



## dew1911

Not got Stability on but got ABS and TCS. And didn't really want to jump straight to 900bhp till I'd got somewhere on lower levels really. I have a 979bhp Viper which I'm sure would do it but it's a bit of monster atm


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Do chance of drifting a 900BHP Viper properly, for drifting on this game you need power and control, there are only a handful of cars worth using.


----------



## Lloyd71

dew1911 said:


> Not got Stability on but got ABS and TCS. And didn't really want to jump straight to 900bhp till I'd got somewhere on lower levels really. I have a 979bhp Viper which I'm sure would do it but it's a bit of monster atm


TCS should be turned off or your car will fade out the power halfway through the drift. Also, 900bhp sounds like a lot of power for drifting (and it is) but as long as you feather the throttle on and off and don't just hold it down you can control the drifts easily. Watch the telemetry data on my replay in the other thread and you'll see I don't always use all of that power!

And yes James, I'm loving the S15 setup now! :thumb:


----------



## Jordan

apparently you cant embed vimeo vids, oh well, anyway

have a look at they 2, both by me, i've got a video of an S14 doing backwards entry too, will upload it tonight.


----------



## Pandy

Ive got a 350bhp MX5 which is awesome for drifting.

I find using the Microsoft wheel helps no end as you can control the throttle better

I'd love to be able to drift in a team with like 4 cars going at the same time


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ We do that already with 3 of us, Mark (beardboy) Fred and my self, its bad a$$, 

Your welcome to join us on some games, you need a Silvia S15 with full mods (every single mod doable) then one of the tuning set ups, i have one good beginers one on the store front capable of around 7-8K oints a corner, i also have an advanced set up capable of 10-12K per corner (Big sweeping corner on Tskuba full track (spellig ???) but you need to know what your doing with that one


----------



## dew1911

Thanks guys I'll get brave, chuck the TCS off and throw the viper out I think.

It hasn't been out for a while since it does 205mph in 5th gear of 6, will not stop for love nor money and refuses to corner. I got a mate who's good with set ups so once his xbox is fixed he's going to tackle it for me.


----------



## Jordan

im good with setups mate, you want it to drift?

add me 

doriftu kingu


----------



## dew1911

tbh I never intended it to be a drifter, on wide open circuits it's a cracking car as it has so much torque and shove.

May just build a drifting car later, Silvia seems to be the choice although a mate of mine swears by the Monaro. Thinking big and American myself though :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

james b said:


> ^^ We do that already with 3 of us, Mark (beardboy) Fred and my self, its bad a$$,


That sounds awesome, I'd love to give it a go but I'm worried I'll just stack it all the time :lol:

Although I did drift online with a few strangers once and we were all fairly good at it and kept the cars inches from one another without losing it. That was cool.


----------



## beardboy

Lloyd - add me :thumb:

beardboy69

We'll get some drifting on the go, and try to get in sync really well. It's not an issue if you stack it, as it happens to all of us, i'm still stacking it into James, or a wall occasionally.


----------



## Lloyd71

beardboy said:


> Lloyd - add me :thumb:
> 
> beardboy69
> 
> We'll get some drifting on the go, and try to get in sync really well. It's not an issue if you stack it, as it happens to all of us, i'm still stacking it into James, or a wall occasionally.


I'll try adding you but my friends list is buggering up lately and not adding anyone else, so if it doesn't work you know why. James is on there though so if you're ever in a drift session with him just ask him to invite me or something. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Lloyd71 said:


> Try James' S15 setup, it's got 900bhp so it's got enough power to control long slides by jamming the throttle on and shorter ones (or tighter bends) by feathering the throttle. It's more difficult to drift lower powered cars!





beardboy said:


> Lloyd - add me :thumb:
> 
> beardboy69
> 
> We'll get some drifting on the go, and try to get in sync really well. It's not an issue if you stack it, as it happens to all of us, i'm still stacking it into James, or a wall occasionally.


Yer im up for this, il be on in about 30 mins :driver: sync drift with 4 cars (il get fred on it to) it will be sick, just remember to save the replays (not the bad ones :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

I'll be online all night from now so send me an invite if you want a game :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

beardboy said:


> Lloyd - add me :thumb:
> 
> beardboy69
> 
> We'll get some drifting on the go, and try to get in sync really well. It's not an issue if you stack it, as it happens to all of us, *i'm still stacking it into James, or a wall occasionally*.


or a green bumper :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Your the worst to be near when drifting you use the whole track, the run off and the barrier LOL


----------



## nicp2007

haha and the next car coming round the corner uselly too :lol:

are you on tomorrow night?

giving it a miss tonight got an early start in the morning


----------



## Lloyd71

I managed to get to rank 714 in the Tsukuba drift leaderboards earlier, I'm still far off James' Fiesta score but I'll get there.


----------



## Auto Finesse

What is my Fiesta score then? any good ?

My Fiesta is bad a$$


----------



## Pandy

Ive got a half modded S15 so ill sort it out and get one of your setups James and get practicing :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

james b said:


> What is my Fiesta score then? any good ?
> 
> My Fiesta is bad a$$


It's in the top 250 IIRC! That's in the world too, so not bad at all. We're both within the top 1% of players online for that track


----------



## Dougster

I was 4th last night with this lot first time drifting in a 599!!

Once I get my set up the way I'm used to........................


----------



## Auto Finesse

Top 250! boooooooiy. and that was a bad run in that Fiesta, only ran that track once in that car so not bad, my old Gamer tag oO Mc Loving Oo should be ranked alot higher than that as i was running a s13 and turino getting 160K+ scores in 1 lap on that track.


----------



## Pandy

I bought your setup on the S15 last night James, its ace i just need to practice holding the drift and my entry speed etc

I added you aswell as Lloyd so if you were wondering who AndyGTa97 is its me


----------



## Auto Finesse

Cool il be on latter and il give you some pointers on using that set up if you like


----------



## Lloyd71

You have to be careful on the throttle with that S15 as it is VERY powerful but once you learn that you can whack it to almost 90°, floor it, and it will still hold on to the slide 

I might be online tonight between 8-10 so if anyone wants to drift just send me a message. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ I tried inviting you last night and you never came , il invite you again latter if im on.


----------



## Lloyd71

james b said:


> ^^ I tried inviting you last night and you never came , il invite you again latter if im on.


Really? I didn't see any invite pop up....It's probably because I've turned off the notification sound, I'll turn it back on ready for tonight though.


----------



## Mark M

Not sure if I made a mistake buying the Top Secret Supra for drifting?

Thing is an animal!!! Probably too much power!

What's the best track for drifitng?

Havent got mine online yet, next month will have that sorted


----------



## Auto Finesse

Im drifting a slivia just shy of 1000bhp and a new skyline around the same and both go really well, its all in the set up, soften the springs and anti roll bars, up the hardens of the shock absorbers a little then play around with the camber, its all in the suspension set up trust me


----------



## Mark M

Cheers James! Will go makes some changes now


----------



## Auto Finesse

oh longer gear ratios too  and you need all assists off, (you can keep ABS) full throttle is not the way, half / quarter most of the time, and learn to steer around the corner once in a drift using the throtel and break. ah another thing i go 40/60 front on brakes so if needs me i can step the back out whilst in a drift with out speeding up.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Any tips ? im starting a new career


----------



## mouthyman

ive started to learn how to drift, I am currently using a modified Ken Block rep Subaru and a Silvia, although i have found it easier to drift with everything off but stability control on 

i am managing to get small drifts on most corners and on better ones from 1500-4000 points, not sure if this is good though?
anyone have any pointers, at the moment im just practising as much as I can


----------



## Lloyd71

mouthyman said:


> anyone have any pointers, at the moment im just practising as much as I can


Turn the stability off! It may seem like it's helping you at first but if you want to get higher scores it'll need to go. The throttle and the suspension setup should be doing the work.


----------



## banditbarron

does no one else tap the reverse (blue x) mid drift like i do to bring the rear further round?works a treat. I added you James the other night and have got the s15. I will try and get into one of your games soon. If anyone else wants to add me i'm GAS MAN DAVE


----------



## Auto Finesse

mouthyman said:


> ive started to learn how to drift, I am currently using a modified Ken Block rep Subaru and a Silvia, although i have found it easier to drift with everything off but stability control on
> 
> i am managing to get small drifts on most corners and on better ones from 1500-4000 points, not sure if this is good though?
> anyone have any pointers, at the moment im just practising as much as I can


in a single corner i can get up to 8000 a series of corners 20k+

as i said before its all in the set up, a Scooby is too low revving for me i like the nissan engines so tend to go for them.


----------



## Guest

where can you score points when doing drifting


----------



## dew1911

banditbarron said:


> does no one else tap the reverse (blue x) mid drift like i do to bring the rear further round?works a treat. I added you James the other night and have got the s15. I will try and get into one of your games soon. If anyone else wants to add me i'm GAS MAN DAVE


That's because X is the handbrake not reverse  Reverse is downshift if your in Manual or hold brake if in Auto.

Still not getting the hang of drifting really... Tried the Viper and all it did was slide into every barrier with 900bhp of shove.


----------



## banditbarron

dew1911 said:


> That's because X is the handbrake not reverse  Reverse is downshift if your in Manual or hold brake if in Auto.
> 
> Still not getting the hang of drifting really... Tried the Viper and all it did was slide into every barrier with 900bhp of shove.


When using auto the blue x is reverse handbrake is red. Assuming your using default setup. :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

James which of your setups would you recommend for someone new to drifting.

i can see you have the skyline GTR. R34, fiests and trueno?


----------



## EddieB

I've just setup my first drift car - an RX-7

Based it on a setup from http://forzamotorsport.net/ and it's much easier now than with the non adjusted setup! Didn't quite realise how much easier it would be!


----------

